# my pig progress



## sixofus09 (Dec 21, 2011)

So far so good.  Ill post more as they get older.  Im still working on their house.  I have the wall finished and sheathing on the roof.  I think I'm going to use plexiglass for the gable on the sun side, and a few feet down from the roof to keep the sun in their house so they are warm.  It looks rough but its home for them.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 21, 2011)

Nah not rough looking.   I see it as a "work in progress".  Really looks good.  

Thanks for sharing.  

K


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Dec 21, 2011)

Yay piggies!  They look great and their pen is coming along nicely. Great job.


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 21, 2011)

Just as a heads up...  chicken wire is meant to only keep chickens in , no other animal for   IN   or   OUT   !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

good job ... Looks nice !!!


----------



## dwbonfire (Dec 21, 2011)

awesome! my pig pen/house looks a lot like yours, heres my thread http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=15394 it shows some pics.

what does your pen measure ftxft? and you have 4 pigs? im just wondering, it looks like your pen is bigger than mine, and we plan to have 3 or 4 pigs too. im thinking i will need to expand eventually. do you feel like your pen is big enough for the 4?


----------



## Hillsvale (Dec 21, 2011)

very cute piggies... word of warning though, piggies dig, lots and can wiggle out of the smallest hole... if your fence isn't buried you had better get those electrics working soon. Even with electrics mine were shorting them out, stretching the page wire fence and going under... lots of damage in my back garden now. and to someone elses point, that chicken wire... won't even slow them down.

Enjoy your squeelers, I love my pigs.


----------



## sixofus09 (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm glad you guys like my work so far.  As for the chicken wire, those are old pictures when I had them in my coop.  I waited a little too long to get them out, but they are finally.  I know they wouldn't last long in there.  I had a few set backs, and they were in there a lot longer than I wanted them to be.  

     The size of the pen is 20 x 20 for now.  It seems okay for now, but I built it so I could take it apart and add on. I'll just add 3 walls and make a rectangle, so its 20 x 40.  When I get some more pallets Ill  add another 20 x 40 section so it gets bigger.  I wanted to train them to the electric fence so I didn't need the pallets.  I'm not so sure how that's going to work.  I don't mind looking at the ugly pallets, but time will tell. I have a few roads around me and a highway.  I don't want a car smashing into my bacon.  When I get some funds from selling the meat Ill try to do some serious fencing.  Time will tell.  

    I'm on vacation as we speak in the white mountains.  I know I need to get the electric fence working soon so they don't root under the fence.  I have a buddy checking them and feeding them.  I have a lot of wood laying around, and told him if it looks anywhere close to them digging under he will stack wood on the other side of the fence.  I have enough pallets to extend the area, but I just ran out of time.  4 kids will do that to you sometimes.  

  I'll keep everyone posted when I return.  Merry  Christmas everyone!!!

Scott


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Dec 26, 2011)

Enjoy your vacation!

Couldn't agree more - get that electric wire up ASAP. Just one wire around the inside of the fence at nose height will do the job. You will have to adjust it as they grow but once they learn about the electric wire they will respect it (or at least most of the time!)

Liz


----------

